
How I hacked hundreds of companies through their helpdesk - RKoutnik
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-i-hacked-hundreds-of-companies-through-their-helpdesk-b7680ddc2d4c
======
dfps
This is something I wanted to read buy td;rl while attempting the article.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Basic version: you can sign up for internally shared services with an email
account ending @company.name, the account gets sent a link to verify and give
access.

But some @company.name addresses -- commonly support@ -- route the email
responses to a publicly accessible page, eg a bug report.

So you sign up to Slack with that support@company.name email, get the link for
access to the company Slack from the support website, Bob's your Uncle!

